# NEED HELP; Problems with flashing/blinking on receiver



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I really need some help with this one!!

Yesterday I reininstalled Windows XP pro. And when I was finished with installing all my drivers on the computer, I wanted to listen to some music on my surround system through my HDMI cable from the computer to the receiver, which is a Onkyo TX-SR607. Well, my problem is, that everytime the the computer doesnt make sound, the screen on the receiver keeps flashing from HDMI (on the receiver) back to normal like HDMI not even was connected.

I also cannot play listening modes on the surround system. Everytime I play a sound, the receiver flashes back to the "normal" listening mode from for example stereo mode. It even flashes when I click on my mouse (when it makes that clicking sound).

I didn't have this problems with flashing before I reininstalled. In other words, the modes that I used didn't flash at all before I reininstalled, only when I was switching by myself.

I apricciate any help guys, cuz I really need it.. Don't be afraid to ask me I mean :R


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you checked the Device Manager to see if there are any faults?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am a big noob. Where do I check that?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager. You're looking for a red X or yellow exclamation mark beside any of the entries.


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok.. I found no red x'es and no yellow (?)....

Bah, this is driving me crazy.. Receiver keeps flashing when im listening to music and even clicking on my computer....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What computer make and model do you have?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's a stationary computer. The motherboard is MSI p45-c51, screencard is Radeon HD 5770.. Im runnind the hdmi cable threw the the screencard to the receiver which is Onkyo TX-SR607.

When I bought the surround system, I just plugged the HDMI cable to the screencard, and it worked without any trouble... After the reininstall, its just a problem..


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like a driver issue - make sure you have installed the latest video/soundcard drivers.

Did it work fine before the windows reinstall? Have you made any hardware changes?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> Did it work fine before the windows reinstall? Have you made any hardware changes?


YES! :dontknow: And no, no hardware changes have been done.. It's exacltly the same..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you install the Radeon HD 5770 HDMI audio driver?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Did you install the Radeon HD 5770 HDMI audio driver?


Actually, now I uninstalled all the audio and videocard drivers and installed them again, but now get that yellow (?) in device manager. It goes like this;

(?) Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus

What now?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Uninstall the driver and reinstall it, then reboot the computer.


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Uninstall the driver and reinstall it, then reboot the computer.


Uninstall and reininstall what? :R


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The driver for Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus.


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> The driver for Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus.


There was two "The driver for Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" with yellow (?) on driver device. Now theres 1 left, after I installed the drivers.


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can u actually find the right drivers for me?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not familair with the HD 5770, did you add the HD 5770 card to this computer or did it come with it?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> I'm not familair with the HD 5770, did you add the HD 5770 card to this computer or did it come with it?


I build the computer by myself. But I got the graphiccard before the surround system..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

When you first installed the HD 5770 did you have to disable the on board audio in the Bios?


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> When you first installed the HD 5770 did you have to disable the on board audio in the Bios?


No, I didn't do anything.. :huh:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Now theres 1 left, after I installed the drivers.


Where the yellow exclamation mark is, what is the description of the device?


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...inking-receiver.html#post299137#ixzz12NsUSWtK ​


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

If you are looking for the drivers you need to go to the following page: 

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon-xp-32.aspx

You'll see the HDMI audio drivers there under the optional products.


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Where the yellow exclamation mark is, what is the description of the device?
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...inking-receiver.html#post299137#ixzz12NsUSWtK ​


When I uninstalled all the audio and screen drivers, there was two "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" on the systen device with yellow question marks in front of them. When I installed all the drivers as I needed, there still was one left.. Dunno why.. But now I got no sound at all on the surround, only picture on the tv threw the receiver...

This is driving me crazy..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've taken this as far as I can, hopefully someone else will join in with a solution.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the possibilities (which Mike already mentioned) is that there may be a conflict between your video card audio driver and the audio built onto the motherboard. Get your motherboard manual out and look for the "on-board audio" section and disable it in the BIOS. If you don't have the physical manual you can download it from your motherboard manufacturer’s website. 

I haven't installed an ATI card with the intention of using audio over HDMI so I am not familiar with those drivers or software. Did the driver also install a standalone audio utility with a testing/troubleshooting option?

You may have better luck doing some Google searches or posting in the AMD forums.

Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## ahols91 (Oct 14, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> One of the possibilities (which Mike already mentioned) is that there may be a conflict between your video card audio driver and the audio built onto the motherboard. Get your motherboard manual out and look for the "on-board audio" section and disable it in the BIOS. If you don't have the physical manual you can download it from your motherboard manufacturer’s website.
> 
> I haven't installed an ATI card with the intention of using audio over HDMI so I am not familiar with those drivers or software. Did the driver also install a standalone audio utility with a testing/troubleshooting option?
> 
> ...


Actually, you did help me ALOT. It is clearly a conflict between my integred motherboard sound drivers and my ATI HDMI Audio driver. So I googled around, and found a driver which is called "ATI Hydra Vision Driver", which controlls the Audio threw just one control center, not threw both the motherboard and the ATI HDMI Audio.

And thanks alot to Mike P. (Peschisolido?), and of course from you I just quoted from.

This problem actually brought me to a insane forum :clap: So I will not leave this place just because I found my solution, thats for sure!!!

Again, thanks. :clap:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome! Glad it's working!


----------

